# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  Red Eléctrica presenta al Gobierno de Canarias y al Cabildo de Gran Canaria los avances del proyecto de bombeo de Chira-Soria

## Jonasino

> Se trata de una pieza clave en el nuevo modelo energético canario, con una inversión prevista en torno a 300 millones de euros y la creación de 2.000 puestos de trabajo.
>     La nueva central es una herramienta imprescindible del operador del sistema para la garantía del suministro, la seguridad del sistema y la integración de energías renovables.
>     Red Eléctrica propone la posibilidad de declararlo proyecto de interés estratégico.





> El consejero delegado de Red Eléctrica de España, Juan Lasala, ha mantenido reuniones con el consejero de Economía, Industria, Comercio y Conocimiento del Gobierno de Canarias, Pedro Ortega, y con el presidente del Cabildo de Gran Canaria, Antonio Morales, para hablar sobre los avances del proyecto de bombeo reversible de Chira-Soria en Gran Canaria y la posibilidad de declararlo de interés estratégico.
> 
> El proyecto, que se encuentra en fase de tramitación, contempla la construcción de una central hidráulica de bombeo de 200 MW, así como su conexión con la subestación de Santa Águeda mediante una línea eléctrica de 220 kV.  La nueva infraestructura supondrá una inversión en torno a 300 millones de euros y la creación de 2.000 puestos de trabajo, 500 de los cuales serán directos. Se trata de una pieza clave en la implantación en los próximos años del nuevo modelo energético en las islas Canarias, basado en las energías renovables y las interconexiones entre islas.
> 
> La transmisión a Red Eléctrica del proyecto, según lo establecido en la Ley 17/2013 de 29 de octubre y la Orden Ministerial IET/728/2014, supone la necesidad de adaptar el proyecto de una central inicialmente diseñada para generación a su nueva función de herramienta del operador del sistema para la garantía del suministro, la seguridad del sistema y la integración de energías renovables no gestionables.
> 
> Red Eléctrica ha buscado las soluciones técnicas y constructivas más innovadoras para maximizar la eficiencia del sistema eléctrico, lo que permitirá que este complejo proyecto se convierta en un referente tecnológico en materia de almacenamiento. En el estudio realizado, la compañía ha identificado numerosas soluciones para minimizar el impacto ambiental sobre el territorio, así como otras acciones que incrementarán el valor social del proyecto.
> 
> Una de estas soluciones  es una nueva carretera de acceso de 2,8 km desde la población Las Filipinas hasta un túnel de 2 kilómetros que conduce a la central en caverna. Esta obra elimina el impacto socio-ambiental en la carretera existente, a la vez que aumenta la seguridad en las operaciones de transporte de materiales de obra.
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------

